
Show HN: Notion- all-in-one workspace for your notes, tasks, wikis, databases - middle1
https://www.notion.so/
======
PeOe
It's great to see, that people see real value in the market for project
management SaaS solutions. We started developing Zenkit
([https://zenkit.com](https://zenkit.com)) 1 1/2 years ago and have since then
seen an explosion of new and amazing solutions coming to the market. I take
that as a sign, that we're in the right market. I'm very excited about our
future, and Notion's.

------
eslaught
I looked at Notion a while ago as part of my ongoing quest to find a good
Markdown editor. Notion isn't aiming to be that, but like a lot of products in
this space, it can kind of do it depending on what exactly you're looking for.
Anyway, I went back to Emacs for Markdown, but the idea of Notion (for its
actual intended use case) still seems really cool to me.

------
middle1
Notion is not my product, but I found it today at Product Hunt. I thought it
was nothing cool at the first moment, but I really liked the idea team is
executing.

------
tomtompl
Mac and Windows? Thanks, I'll pass.

&good luck

~~~
eslaught
It has a web interface. Admittedly, their Firefox support has been less than
perfect, but it works pretty flawlessly in Chrome.

